
Somebody help me - I want to be “Analytical” - AnitaLather
Hi HN community,<p>Quick question - I want to be more analytical - that is, want to be very sharp with numbers - perhaps like a McKinsey consultant or a Goldman Sachs banker. Can someone direct me on a step-by-step process to climb the number ladder. I am willing to start at the bottom (foundational level) and take it from there. Idea is to be mathematically fluent enough to run a start-up - where every decision is pulled out from a SQL query off a database. &quot;SQL &gt; Raw Data &gt; Excel &gt; Insights &gt; Decision&quot;<p>Thanks in advance,<p>-Anita<p>P.S. Please add me on hangout or email me directly if you can help - email: anitalather15@gmail.com
======
SQL2219
I suggest a shortcut:

"SQL > Transform Data > Insights > Decision"

I don't think you need Excel, you can do whatever you need in SQL: pivots,
medians, averages, aggregates and transformations of all kinds. In terms of
speed and flexibility, you should be able to shame all those "Excel experts".
After all, that Excel data probably came from a database to begin with.

~~~
AnitaLather
Thank you for replying. That's great to know. But I don't know SQL, as yet.
Can you help me with steps to learn and master SQL to your suggestion.

~~~
SQL2219
Start with where you work, find out what brand of database your company uses:
PostgreSQL, Oracle, SQL Server, MySQL etc. If this is not your current
situation, then you are on your own. There are more than enough free resources
online to get you moving in the right direction, motivation not included.

